

Mixpanel Launches A Site For Analytics Education - notknifescience
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/13/mixpanel-ted-for-analytics/

======
notknifescience
By the way, the link to the site is a bit buried in the Techcrunch article, so
here it is:

<https://mixpanel.com/education>

------
acgourley
This is excellent, gold star for whomever thought it up.

------
pkaler
I get a blank page for <https://mixpanel.com/education/> in latest Safari on
latest Mountain Lion. <http://cl.ly/image/420A1Q363s0C>

Hopefully, someone from Mixpanel is here and can fix that. (Working for me in
Chrome.)

The Issues panel says, "Type Issue: 'undefined' is not an object (evaluating
'mp.office_hours.bootstrap')"

~~~
j_s
Yep, for me Ghostery blocked Google Analytics, Mixpanel (causing the error),
and TypeKit by Adobe. I guess it's fair to only work if your own tracking is
enabled when giving away free material...

------
aviswanathan
Mixpanel in general seems like a really cool company not only to do business
with but to work for. I haven't gone into the meat of the product, but from
the descriptions on the site and a couple of demos I've seen, it seems pretty
powerful and well-designed. However, I have been told that it is a bit pricy
in general. Does anyone have any insights on how Mixpanel fares against some
others in this space (KISSMetrics, etc.)?

------
powertower
Video does not play in IE9 (Vista SP2).

And playback is kind of buggy at first in Chrome, though that could be a
youtube issue.

~~~
geddes
So sorry about that. We've corrected the issue and you should feel free to
view the videos!

------
omarchowdhury
None of the videos are playing on Windows 7 Enterprise with Firefox, fresh
install.

------
mylittlepony
The video does not play in my Firefox.

~~~
geddes
There was a big with Firefox on Mountain Lion that did not have flash
installed. We've fixed it, so you should feel free to view the videos now.
Thanks!

